# Reinsdorf went off on Silverman and Defalco



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

http://www.suntimes.com/output/sox/cst-spt-reins05.html



> Reinsdorf took exception to questions ranging from agents to baseball's steroid policy. He answered similar questions recently on Mike North's show on WSCR-AM (670).
> 
> After accusing agent Scott Boras of being a liar, Reinsdorf said he won't deal with agents for coaches or managers. He said he did that once, and it was a mistake. Silverman correctly inferred he was talking about Phil Jackson, then asked how that could have been a mistake considering Jackson won six titles with the Bulls.
> 
> ...


eek I heard the replay of the interview and boy JR sounded peeved.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Ahhh... good 'ol Uncle Jerry. The anti-Cuban.

I love how WMVP has to bend over backwards for this guy. First Jay had to go... what.... are they going to can Carmen and Silvey now as well?

Hey... maybe Mariotti is a little right about Uncle Jerry and the way Uncle Jerry conducts business from time to time.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

I guess I would be peeved too if I thought going into the interview I was going to discuss the Sox and their opening day win to have it switch to personnel questions.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Rhyder said:


> I guess I would be peeved too if I thought going into the interview I was going to discuss the Sox and their opening day win to have it switch to personnel questions.



:greatjob:

It's called an ambush, and good journalists don't do it.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

GB said:


> :greatjob:
> 
> It's called an ambush, and good journalists don't do it.


I guess if Jay M was let go for not kissing the butt of Uncle Jerry's teams then Carmen and Silvey should be fired immediately.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> I guess if Jay M was let go for not kissing the butt of Uncle Jerry's teams then Carmen and Silvey should be fired immediately.


While humorous, there is a valid point here.

Everyone is always looking to break new news to gain a name (or larger name) for themselves. A lot of the time, this comes at the expense of the interviewee.

Since Reinsdorf has been down that road before, I'm sure that's why he was much more defensive in nature. It will certainly impact (Carmen & Silvey) how they conduct themselves in the future, at least around Reinsdorf.

However, Carmen & Silvey seem to like drama stories such as these, so I'm sure they will turn it into a negative Reinsdorf PR type of story.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

I want to hear this. I could picture Silverman being a bit of a red-arse when it comes to questioning, but not Defalco (who seems levelheaded and to be working his way up media-wise these days).

No problems with Jerry R on the hot seat. The guy has a job to do this summer


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Rhyder said:


> However, Carmen & Silvey seem to like drama stories such as these, so I'm sure they will turn it into a negative Reinsdorf PR type of story.


Given that they are currently working for WMVP and that I believe the station is still gunning for Uncle Jerry's broadcasting rights, I would be surprised if this is the case.

It will be interesting to see if its mentioned again on air.

They were willing to fire Mariotti just to appease Uncle Jerry. I doubt that two youngsters with not a lot of clout will be allowed to bash the Uncle on air… but we’ll see.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> Given that they are currently working for WMVP and that I believe the station is still gunning for Uncle Jerry's broadcasting rights, I would be surprised if this is the case.
> 
> It will be interesting to see if its mentioned again on air.
> 
> They were willing to fire Mariotti just to appease Uncle Jerry. I doubt that two youngsters with not a lot of clout will be allowed to bash the Uncle on air… but we’ll see.


I didn't know that they wre after broadcasting rights.

Probably a Hush, Hush story now if that is still the case.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> In an interview Monday with WMVP-AM 1000, the flagship station of his teams, White Sox and Bulls Chairman Jerry Reinsdorf was asked about the futures of manager Ozzie Guillen and coach Scott Skiles.
> 
> "Scott Skiles works for John Paxson, and Ozzie Guillen works for Kenny Williams," Reinsdorf said. "They have to make the decisions if they want them or not. I only have veto power. Neither Scott Skiles' nor Ozzie Guillen's contract is up. It's all very premature."


http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...sbits,1,2254978.story?coll=cs-bulls-headlines


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

i heard the interview when it took place and it didnt sound like any ambush to me. Sounded more like Reinsdorf was having a hissy fit over nothing. Silverman said that there was no parameters about what could and could not be discussed.

Maybe Jerry should make a deal w/ WGN, they are nothing but a group of softies over there who do nothing but kiss butt and never step on toes.

What a friggin baby.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

I think this whole thing is funny. People who read the article, dont get the sense that Carmen and Silvy were firing off-the-wall questions rapid fire looking to attack Jerry. If Jerry didnt want to answer any questions besides Sox/Opening day ?'s, he should have said, "guys, i rather focus on the Sox today, and blah blah blah, we can talk about those other things later."

Him playing the defenseless victim is laughable.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> They were willing to fire Mariotti just to appease Uncle Jerry.


It should be noted that this is just one side of the story. The other side denies it.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

remlover said:


> I think this whole thing is funny. People who read the article, dont get the sense that Carmen and Silvy were firing off-the-wall questions rapid fire looking to attack Jerry. If Jerry didnt want to answer any questions besides Sox/Opening day ?'s, he should have said, "guys, i rather focus on the Sox today, and blah blah blah, we can talk about those other things later."
> 
> Him playing the defenseless victim is laughable.


 it's hard for me to form a take from just reading the article. but, i agree with your sentiment. pappa reinsdorf is heads a corporation thats worth is well in to the 9 figures. he's been a sports owner for the over 20 years and is by no means unexpierenced at giving interviews. i can't imagine the questions silvy and carmen were asking were anything compared to the baiting that players encounter on a daily basis. if our team can manage to handle themselves respectfully, then jerry should be able to do the same.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

remlover said:


> I think this whole thing is funny. People who read the article, dont get the sense that Carmen and Silvy were firing off-the-wall questions rapid fire looking to attack Jerry. If Jerry didnt want to answer any questions besides Sox/Opening day ?'s, he should have said, "guys, i rather focus on the Sox today, and blah blah blah, we can talk about those other things later."
> 
> Him playing the defenseless victim is laughable.


I bet that's the reason why he agreed to come on, to talk about opening day and let it be nothing more of a fluff piece.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

spongyfungy said:


> I bet that's the reason why he agreed to come on, to talk about opening day and let it be nothing more of a fluff piece.


I'm sure thats the reason why he came on the air as well. Opening day, beginning of a new season, but i highly doubt that there were ground rules on what can and cannot be discussed. JR whining that Carmen and Silvy were conducting the interview under false pretenses is a joke. JR is the figurehead of the Sox and Bulls, he should expect questions on the latter when he gives a rare interview. 

It would be like Bob Woodward promoting a new book of his and getting a question about Watergate or Deep Throat. Is it ambush journalism to ask him questions about something other than his book and something he is famous for?


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

''I thought it would be a nice chat about Opening Day, and you guys turn it into '60 Minutes.' These are not questions we were supposed to discuss.''

Reinsdorf later said: ''I hope you enjoyed [the interview] because I won't be on with you guys again. You conducted this interview under false pretenses, and you won't get another bite at the apple.'' 
_______________

As someone who has actually called people and booked interviews for ESPN Radio (not WMVP), let me say that it is certainly possible that Reinsdorf thought they were only going to discuss the Sox. He came right out and said it on the air, and while he certainly could be lying, he just as certainly could have agreed to come on within the "parameters" of discussing the Sox and only the Sox.

Having actually spoken the words "we just want to ask you about ___________ real quick" to a professional GM, I just don't want people to think that there are never "paramaters" on what is going to be discussed, because it certainly does happen.


----------



## Lets_Play_2 (Jan 22, 2004)

All valid points being made, but I'm solid in JR's corner on this one.

If you've never had to deal with our illustrious "Forth Estate" in an interview situation, you just flat out don't know. Been there a few times, and been singed/burned a few times (not sports related, but I know exactly how he feels).

These bozos aren't looking for facts - they are looking for controversy, because that makes "news" & get "ears" in their business. JR is trying to measure his words so he doesn't create other problems as a result of his comments and responses. Been there, done that on that one.

The only real difference is that after JR got done, he basically told them (but in a much nicer manner) where they could place all their expectations for any future interviews.

GOOD FOR HIM!! :clap: 

There a whole bunch of us out here who have also been through those types of "interviews" & many of us are silently cheering for him (wishing we could have said what he did). :cheers: to you, JR for speaking up

My .02


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Sources: Sox close to deal with WSCR-AMhttp://chicagosports.chicagotribune...65apr06,1,4710572.column?coll=cs-home-utility



> Sources said Tuesday that the Sox were closing in on a deal with WSCR that, if completed, would end the team's 10-year relationship with WMVP after this season.
> 
> A key moment in the bargaining will come Wednesday, when several WSCR executives are scheduled to meet with Brooks Boyer at U.S. Cellular Field.
> 
> ...


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> Sources: Sox close to deal with WSCR-AMhttp://chicagosports.chicagotribune...65apr06,1,4710572.column?coll=cs-home-utility


WOW! That would be quite a shocker.

The tone of the Score might change even more.

I'm starting to like Telender and Mully in the afternoons. I pretend Doug is not there.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

kukoc4ever said:


> WOW! That would be quite a shocker.
> 
> The tone of the Score might change even more.
> 
> I'm starting to like Telender and Mully in the afternoons. I pretend Doug is not there.


Is doug even there? I like Mully, i think he is a perfect weekend host. Telender is a tad boring to me. Mac, Jurko, and Harry are still kings in the afternoon.

This is a good deal for the Score. I'm not shocked by any means. However, adding the Sox (and the Bulls) doesnt begin to solve the numerous problems @ the Score. Each and every show they have is beat by ESPN radio. B&B is there best show (i enjoy them), but their style turns off more listeners than turns them on. 

It's too bad that JHood will be leaving the Score when his contract runs out in August or Sept, because he would be perfect as a pregame/postgame host for the Sox. I really enjoyed Jonathan as the evening host, hopefully ESPN can snag him up for the 7-11 shift that will be wide open w/o Sox games being gone.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

They are going to replay this interview on 1000 tomorrow it seems, on the Danny Mac show.

Management would not let them play it until now, according to Danny Mac.

Seems like WSCR very well may get the Sox!  ... if they are willing to play this on the air and given Jurko's comments.

Jurko claiming that Jerry R was causing a stir on the air on purpose. Trying to lure Carmen and Silvey into asking a question where Jerry could cause a stink. 

Jurko demands an apology from Jerry R on the air! Claims that Jerry R knew exactly what he was doing. Wanting to gain some capital in the rights negotiations. Crafty Uncle Jerry. Negotiating Rationally. Move the BATNA baby.

Danny Mac claims he dislikes doing interviews with Jerry R. Does not like all the parameters. Feels that Jerry R is a poor guest in a talk-show format. Danny Mac wants willing participants.... not reluctant Uncle Jerrys.

Harry says nice things about Jerry R. Claims he's funny. Harry loves to kiss the booty.

Also, Harry brought up a point I was going to bring up. The parameters may have been lost in the communication between Uncle Jerry's keepers and the producers of the show. Perhaps.


Danny Mac says its obvious that Uncle Jerry is trying to play WMVP and WSCR against each other. Says his deal is up in 1 month anyway. Less money paid for Sox may be more money for him! 

Jurko does not like Uncle Jerry picking on the two young pups, Carmen and Silvey.

JURKO just used "cut of his jib" on the air! HAHAAHHA! 

Danny Mac claims that Sox and Bulls are a culture of paranoia.

Teasing the interview for tomorrow. Might as well use it. This is some interesting stuff.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

kukoc4ever said:


> They are going to replay this interview on 1000 tomorrow it seems, on the Danny Mac show.
> 
> Management would not let them play it until now, according to Danny Mac.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the heads up K4Ever. I'm a little delayed on my radioshark, and i'm about to listen to that segment.

If ESPN doesnt re-sign Mac and Mac goes back to the Score it totally sink ESPN. IMO Mac is the reason for ESPNs rise from the dead.

I agree K4E, if ESPN is going to play the interview after holding out before and Jurko is taking JR to task, its clear the writing is on the wall.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

this is ridiculous.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

Heads-up. Jurko said they will play the JR segment in the 5 o'clock hour on Thursday.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

I think the bottom line is that even _if _ Silverman and Carmen knew the parameters it's not like they asked him tough questions. "Is this the most surprising Bulls team you've seen?" WOW! It's like Mike Wallace on freakin steroids. That's a nasty little curve ball question right there. Trick, Please.

Jerry wants to go to the Score so he made it seem like S&C were out of line. He answered the same questions with the Hot Dog guy on the Score and didn't get mad. Jerry is being a jerk. If he wants to go to the Score - fine. Maybe WMVP can counter by trying to get the Bears in the future. I think it would be a shame. Defalco does a great job with the Bulls pre and post. They have a lot of Sox fans at AM 1000. They're an all around better station. I used to listen to the Score religiously but now I don't at all. 

If Jerry had a brain he would demand that The Score streams on-line before he moves the teams to that station.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Interview 4.65 mb


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

WSCR?! What.. a JHood postgame? Barf


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Listening to interview for the first time, thanks Spongy. 

- deferred payments good for the players? WTF Jerry? yeah i'm sure they're loving the 2% interest you're giving them
- I applaud them asking JR about Scott Boras and his relation with agents in general (this is a concern from a lot of Sox fans after I talk with them and believe me... they'd ALL WANT to ask him about it)... the 'agents can't be trusted' schtick is a bit old from Uncle Jerry
- it seems like the tension builds slowly throughout the interview.. you can just tell from Jerry's voice
- is Jerry a White Sox fan or what? dealing with Phil Jackson a mistake.. yet he's still crying over Alex Fernandez circa 1996. Didn't we have a basketball team that did okay that year?

- Jerry R seems like a royal a-hole in this, maybe he was having a bad day


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

superdave said:


> Listening to interview for the first time, thanks Spongy.
> 
> - deferred payments good for the players? WTF Jerry? yeah i'm sure they're loving the 2% interest you're giving them


I had to listen to that bit twice. 

"Thats a plus for the players who don't have to pay taxes until after they're retired." 

I'm not saying, I'm just saying. It's a positive to not get paid now because you would have to pay taxes on the money??? Jerry's really something. I can't believe he actually said that in a live interview. I'm guessing Reinsdorf meant that if the team paid all the salary at once, it would bump the player into a higher tax bracket. Still, you dump that money into a fund and by the time you retire you are at the very least quite a bit ahead. 

As far as the rest of the interview, I'm not seeing any conspiracy theory. I could understand Reinsdorf getting peeved because they were giving him a legitimate interview. But all the questions were soft balls and he acted downright childish. Reinsdorf comes off as quite the pud.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

Hearing it a second time only confirms what i thought when i first heard it. JR is just a baby. 

i hope he enjoys life over @ the Score. He shouldnt count on getting his butt kissed constantly like they are/were @ WMVP.


----------

